# Fita World



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Anybody know where and when or if there will be a web site to watch the scores for the Fita Field World this week?
Gary


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

youtube for the videos.


here is what was posted for the tourny on FB

_Let's get ready to cheer for our team! Here's Team USA heading into the Opening Ceremonies of the World Archery Field Championships in Val d'Isere! Competition begins tomorrow with qualifications; we will provide as many updates as possible as scores become available! Let's cheer for all of our awesome youth and adult compound archers as they shoot for World Championship titles for Team USA!_


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

2413gary said:


> Anybody know where and when or if there will be a web site to watch the scores for the Fita Field World this week?
> Gary


http://www.worldarchery.org/

click on "RESULTS" (located in the middle of the screen)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

not to hijack, but Fort Van Lier is hosting a tourny this weekend that will be webivised

http://europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/007835.4.3328795945715407773/pas123.htm


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Jimmy Butts will be shooting at the FVL event this year


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Gary - Just got a text from Allan - check out www.fieldarcher.org they have lots of photos and a will be doing a day by day update - by the way Ben has come out of the closet and fessed up to string-walking

Matt


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Matt_Potter said:


> Gary - Just got a text from Allan - check out www.fieldarcher.org they have lots of photos and a will be doing a day by day update - by the way Ben has come out of the closet and fessed up to string-walking
> 
> Matt


What?? Say it's not so! Another good man succumbs to the Dark Side. Ugh!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

He is still gapping past his point but he has a ways to go guess I will just have to give him another lesson. the things you do for your friends is almost more than I can bare.
Gary


Matt_Potter said:


> Gary - Just got a text from Allan - check out www.fieldarcher.org they have lots of photos and a will be doing a day by day update - by the way Ben has come out of the closet and fessed up to string-walking
> 
> Matt


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

updates. these are the standing after the UNMARKED round.

http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=6812&me_id=4958&cnt_id=7448

here's an update-able results page broken down by divisions.

http://www.archery.org/eventresults/LiveInfoDefault.aspx?e=448


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

heheheh Cousins and Silke leading their categories... the best just get better!


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

Jesse overcame 7pt deficit today? COOL!

Also i see Jake moved up in the standings too in the recurve division.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Paige Pearce is killing it too, holding down 4th!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting in the photos is both Jesse and Dave have strayed from their normal stabilizer setups...must be working they are pounding!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Looks like Broadwater wins...Cousins gets 2nd in 2nd eliminations, then Cousins ends up 4th in 1/2?

http://www.archery.org/eventresults/LiveInfoDefault.aspx?e=448 

Then click on Indivicual, then the 1/2, and then CM...it updates then to the final four and scores for the finals.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

field14 said:


> Looks like Broadwater wins...Cousins gets 2nd in 2nd eliminations, then Cousins ends up 4th in 1/2?
> 
> http://www.archery.org/eventresults/LiveInfoDefault.aspx?e=448
> 
> ...


Jesse is going for Gold and Dave is going for Bronze.


----------

